# Tripods. This vs. that...



## brianodell (Mar 19, 2015)

I've been looking at a few different sturdier "travel" options for tripods, and here are a few suggestions straight from B&H. Just wanted to get some more opinions before I commit. Also, the heaviest gear that I have atm is a Canon 70d paired w/the 70-200. Thanks!

MeFOTO RoadTrip
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/926379-REG/benro_a1350q1k_travel_tripod_kit.html

MeFOTO GlobeTrotter
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/926476-REG/benro_a2350q2t_2_series_travel_tripod_kit.html

Vanguard Alta Pro
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/828703-REG/Vanguard_ALTA_PRO_264AB_100_Alta_Pro_264AB_4_Section.html

Giottos
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/900428-REG/Giottos_vgr9265_m2n_Aluminum_Tripod_Monopod_With_Arca.html


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 19, 2015)

I have the MeFOTO Roadtrip kit and it's a great little travel tripod and a nice value as it comes with an Arca Swiss compatible head. Most A/S heads cost more than this set! You have to keep your expectations in line with it, however as it definitely has some flex to it, but if you give it a moment to settle, it's plenty sturdy. The 70-200 is probably the heaviest load you'd want to put on it, especially if it's the f/2.8, but it definitely holds it.


----------



## meson1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Have you considered Three Legged Thing tripods?

I have the Brian, which is Carbon Fibre. The nearest alloy equivalent would be the Dave. Slightly more compact are the Tim and the Vyv.

The heads are Arca-Swiss compatible. They are all rated for 10kg minimum, which you'll never get close to. The tripods are highly flexible use-wise. You can remove the centre column and mount directly to the legs. They provide tools so you can service them yourself if you want. They come with a bag. And 3LT customer service is supposed to be excellent.

I bought my Brian as a travel tripod and use it with an AS Monoball P0. Excellent piece of kit.

Check them out. See if they suit you.


----------



## brianodell (Mar 19, 2015)

I keep coming back to the Vanguard Alta Pro 263AT and SBH-100 or 250 ballhead. Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## Cory (Mar 19, 2015)

Just ordered this plus the BHM2 head:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/655204-REG/Induro_471_213_Carbon_8X_CT213_Tripod.html
There's also a size smaller, both sizes in aluminum and all of the above with 4-section legs (as well as a slightly smaller BHM1 ball head).
I'm pairing this with a MeFoto Day Trip for when traveling with the M only.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2015)

brianodell said:


> I keep coming back to the Vanguard Alta Pro 263AT and SBH-100 or 250 ballhead. Anyone have any opinions?


Vanguard makes good tripods.


----------

